# Edgit Trimmer Edging Guide



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These look like they might be a nice addition to the string trimmer for edging as you trim, but at $60 or more plus $8 shipping and handling seem kinda pricey. Figured I would at least show them. 

The EDGIT is an Edging Guide for your trimmer.


----------

